# How to insert Photo..



## Kinkyhairlady (Aug 30, 2010)

I see where to click to insert but it ask for a URL I just want to pull it from my desktop. Should it not give the option to browse and put it from the folder?


----------



## comike (Aug 31, 2010)

bumping.....I'd like to know that too.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 1, 2010)

Huhhhh, I was so excited when I saw I wasn't the only one....and ventured in cause I thought the answer would be here....le sigh...I guess I'm bumping too!


----------



## Spring (Sep 2, 2010)

or how do we get the url of a photo.... because I'm not able to copy and paste it ?


----------



## OneYear (Sep 2, 2010)

i need to know too lol


----------



## Spring (Sep 3, 2010)

Spring said:


> or how do we get the url of a photo.... because I'm not able to copy and paste it ?



I know everyone is pretty busy getting things up and running again,... but I just wanted to bump this just in case.  When I use the insert image button, it asks for a url,.. and I'm not certain how to find the url for a photo in my computer... thanks in advance


----------



## che1219 (Sep 4, 2010)

Spring said:


> I know everyone is pretty busy getting things up and running again,... but I just wanted to bump this just in case.  When I use the insert image button, it asks for a url,.. and I'm not certain how to find the url for a photo in my computer... thanks in advance



I'd like to know too, because the same thing just happened to me.  I used tinyPic before, but didn't want to do that again, guess I may have to.


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Sep 5, 2010)

Bumping!!!???


----------



## SVT (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm not able to attach an image either. We're missing that paperclip icon. Hopefully this will be fixed soon.


----------



## onejamifan (Sep 6, 2010)

bumping! I have some pictures too!


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 6, 2010)

Bumping again because I used to be able to just copy and paste my pic to a thread. No paperclip for attachments either....


----------



## LovingMe87 (Sep 7, 2010)

Bumping....


----------



## Misseyl (Sep 7, 2010)

Bumping...


----------



## SVT (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks like we can attach once again and you have to be logged in to view.


----------

